
The 'blob', an organism with no brain but 720 sexes - karimtr
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-zoo-blob/paris-zoo-unveils-the-blob-an-organism-with-no-brain-but-720-sexes-idUKKBN1WV2AO
======
throwaway77384
Quite fascinating, but a bit short and low on details.

